# New tool...



## danalec99 (May 19, 2006)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## LaFoto (May 20, 2006)

Ooooo, how crisp, new, tidy and totally dustfree all this (still? ) looks. Cool pics!!!


----------



## WNK (May 20, 2006)

Ah yes, another new tool that I also need.  My darn computer froze up twice last night 

I love these pics... I think the B&W looks great, and it all is so crisp and smooth, with nice clean lines.  I think the second is my personal favorite.  Nice work


----------



## hot shot (May 20, 2006)

gelous

great shots tho


----------



## Arch (May 20, 2006)

...... :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 8, 2006)

Totally forgot about this thread!!

It's a beauty.  I'm spoiled with it's _Exposé_ feature. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Whammo (Jun 8, 2006)

Too bad that mouse only has one button!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 8, 2006)

Whammo said:
			
		

> Too bad that mouse only has one button!


And that too a teeny lil one!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

is a mouse a phalic symbol?  Everything else is


----------

